# Grizzly 0815 Planer Review: Must read if you own it or want it.



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Interesting, doesn't seem like a defect that will be easy to fix…


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

A fix doesn't look like it's that difficult. A few new gears, spacers/shims and maybe a shaft or two. Are the gears correctly spaced (center to center)? If that is off then a fix is more difficult.

What was Grizzly's response? I am guessing they offered to take the planner back and offer a full refund.

I'm guessing like a lot of businesses this year, Grizzly sourced components from any supplier it could get parts from to be able to make products. At the same time being resource strapped themselves and not being able to handle more incoming inspections and having people assemble equipment they normally don't assemble and a myriad of other production challenges they faced this past year.


----------



## rbtools (Mar 21, 2013)

I do not believe there is a fix outside of re-engineering the gears, shaft, and/or housing. The cutter head drive gear [#70] is notched to the cutter head making it not "Shimable". Gear #73 is part of the shaft and not shimable since it is sandwiched on bearings between the housing and cover.

Grizzly did offer to give a full refund. But I really like this planer, and I have not been able to find another that is even close to what this planer offers. Unfortunately Grizzly ran out of stock just after I purchased it, but I believe all of these planer have this issue. So a replacement would probably not have solved the problem. I sent them picture and believe they know the exactly what is wrong. I can only hope Grizzly will fix the issue on the next production run. I hope.


----------



## Alldigets (Mar 16, 2021)

Anyone have the Oliver 12 1/2 inch planer with the Byrd Shelix cutter? I'm looking to buy a planer and these are on sale now. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Bentley2021 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi. I hate to burst your bubble here but all of these planers are made in the same factory. Just spec'd a bit differently. Haven't you noticed that Jet, Grizzly, Powermatic, General, King Canada have almost the identical planer. Even their 4 post planers of the other design. Grizzly won't fix this problem because it's obviously on all of the others as well. They are hoping that most don't take the units apart and upgrade them to the helical cutterheads that are so prevalent now on most planers. So luckily for you it still works. How much longer nobody knows. Maybe since you pointed this out they may help out better. Anyways good for you that you have zero snipe. I just purchased the new Laguna PX 16. It too has no snipe. The planed board is so silky smooth. I only bought it because I just went through a nightmare experience with Busy Bee Tools here in Canada. I had one of their 16" helical cutterhead models. Horrible. 
Bentley


----------



## Jim55 (Sep 28, 2012)

Is this still an issue or does anyone know if they fixed it. Am looking at buying a new planer, and this was first on my list.


----------



## rbtools (Mar 21, 2013)

> Hi. I hate to burst your bubble here but all of these planers are made in the same factory. Just spec d a bit differently. Haven t you noticed that Jet, Grizzly, Powermatic, General, King Canada have almost the identical planer. Even their 4 post planers of the other design. Grizzly won t fix this problem because it s obviously on all of the others as well. They are hoping that most don t take the units apart and upgrade them to the helical cutterheads that are so prevalent now on most planers. So luckily for you it still works. How much longer nobody knows. Maybe since you pointed this out they may help out better. Anyways good for you that you have zero snipe. I just purchased the new Laguna PX 16. It too has no snipe. The planed board is so silky smooth. I only bought it because I just went through a nightmare experience with Busy Bee Tools here in Canada. I had one of their 16" helical cutterhead models. Horrible.
> Bentley
> 
> - Bentley2021


Hi Bentley
I agree a lot of planers are the same, but this style of planner is currently only available from Grizzly. It is very heavy, stable, and compact making it the perfect planner for a small shop.


----------



## rbtools (Mar 21, 2013)

> Is this still an issue or does anyone know if they fixed it. Am looking at buying a new planer, and this was first on my list.
> 
> - Jim55


The update is this: back in July Grizzly promised to create an updated gear to solve the issue. As of December 2021 I have not received the updated part, but Grizzly assures me it is coming. Apparently it is stuck in a shipping bottle neck somewhere. I can only assume the gear will solve the problem.


----------



## Jim55 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Is this still an issue or does anyone know if they fixed it. Am looking at buying a new planer, and this was first on my list.
> 
> - Jim55
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was going to buy this planer but really wanted one with the insert cutter head, saw this review at the last minute and decided I don't need any headaches so I bought a different one.


----------



## rbtools (Mar 21, 2013)

UPDATE: Grizzly did finally send me a revised gear to fix the poor contact on the cutter head driven gear. Installed new gear and it works great. Picture shows the new gear installed with bears on the left and the removed original gear on the right.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

What’s the difference between the left and the right? I can’t tell from the photo…
Glad you got it fixed, BTW, thanks for posting


----------



## rbtools (Mar 21, 2013)

This gear drives the gear that is bolted to the cutter head. The new gear's teeth are position closer to the bearing, which allows the gear to make full contact to the cutter head gear.


----------

